
Founder of India's largest coffee chain commits suicide, exposes debt crisis - asenna
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/ccd-founder-vg-siddharthas-death-lays-bare-indias-mounting-debt-crisis/articleshow/70484914.cms
======
asenna
I'm not sure if I missed it on HN but I think this has not been discussed here
yet.

What happened in this case is extremely sad and disturbing for all
entrepreneurs in India. There are also some important lessons to be learned.

I do not know VG Siddhartha in person, but he did seem like a very good
gentleman and a true entrepreneur.

I leave this video here for people to get a glimpse of his thinking:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYeI07h1ABw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYeI07h1ABw)

